# The Official 'Shank'' Thread [PSN] [XBLA] [PC]



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 27, 2010)

*ca6.upanh.com/15.194.19467400.kwn0/upanh.jpg

*Game Info*:

*Year of Release*: 2010
*Genre*: Arcade
*Developer*: Klei Entertainment
*Publisher*: Electronic Arts
*Platform*: PC, PSN & XBLA

*PC System Requirements*:

√ OS: Windows XP/Vista/Win7
√ CPU: Intel Pentium 4 (or equivalent) running at 1.7 GHz
√ Video: ATI Radeon X1800 GTO / GeForce 6800 Ultra 256MB
√ Audio: Sound device compatible with DirectX ® 9.0
√ RAM: 1 GB (Vista 2 GB)
√ HDD: 2 GB

*Game Description*:


> Shank - a two-dimensional slasher with a nice cartoon graphics. Local hero equally clever are operating with knives, guns and a chainsaw. And does it almost simultaneously.



*ca8.upanh.com/15.194.19467402.L9v0/1.jpg

*ca7.upanh.com/15.194.19467405.EwJ0/2.jpg

*ca5.upanh.com/15.194.19467415.GAz0/screen4.png

*ca6.upanh.com/15.194.19467424.n160/shank20090904000353075.jpg

*ca6.upanh.com/15.194.19467432.61V0/shank20100722112800267.jpg

*ca7.upanh.com/15.194.19467453.kFI0/ss0a035b2a3bbab5da82b62f6d2b0d9fc0313d56c21920x1080.jpg

*ca6.upanh.com/15.194.19467468.VXO0/sseee5372ec3631b3fece293ab02a6e61587d2d2081920x1080.jpg


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 29, 2010)

Just completed the first mission.The visuals in this game are too much for a 2d platformer. They are gorgeous And, story looks darn mature. And this has lot of graphic content too. A platforming game for adults after a long time


----------



## abhidev (Oct 29, 2010)

This game looks awesome maaan!!!!!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 29, 2010)

This game is a bit flawed. But it sure is a very good game. Amazing presentation, hummable soundtracks, chicks with guns..b-obies..... No wonder after finding out that God of War co-creator Marianne Krawczyk penned the game, and director(of GoW) David Jaffe produced.


*img818.imageshack.us/img818/5908/shank2010102914063922.jpg

*img200.imageshack.us/img200/6906/shank2010102915335902.jpg

Just completed the game. It was challenging. And worth playing. I think game lovers should play it. It has local Co-Op too.. so, if you have a friend or a brother to give you a hand, it will be a sweet ride. And, The way the story unfolds in Co-Op is different than it is in the Single Player.


----------



## abhidev (Nov 1, 2010)

Awesome graphics maaan...got a chance to play this game....looks gorgeous....


----------



## ╬Switch╬ (Nov 4, 2010)

Hey, will I be able to run this game on my GA-G31M-ES2L motherboard with Intel GMA 3100?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 4, 2010)

YUp, you can.. but you have to crank the visuals down.


----------



## ╬Switch╬ (Nov 5, 2010)

But, I found that it doesn't. Nothing happens when I try to execute the file...


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 5, 2010)

> OS:  Windows XP SP3
> CPU: Intel Pentium 4 (or equivalent) running at 1.7 GHz or greater
> AMD Athlon 64 (or equivalent) running at 1.7GHz or greater
> RAM: 1024 MB or greater
> ...



That is the MSR of shank. You should be able to run it. I think, there is some problem with your copy or installed redistributables.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 10, 2010)

Completed the SP campaign. This is the best Arcade title I have played for this year, PERIOD. Brilliant design, art work, excellent soundtrack, bad-ass character, weapons, gore, boss fights, dam! It has everything. I wish the campaign was a bit longer. BRAVO Klei Entertainment!

Now off to complete the co-op campaign.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 10, 2010)

I completed it nearly 2 weeks ago.. and am still waiting for some one to join co-op. Sad that co-op is local only


----------



## Faun (Dec 25, 2010)

Mediocre game.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Dec 25, 2010)

Faun said:


> Mediocre game.



exactly....it was repetitive.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 25, 2010)

Almost every other game I play is repetitive at some point, so I wouldn't hold it against this game. What I felt, lacked in this game, was it's length. It could seriously have been longer in terms of the SP campaign. I thought the concept and execution was brilliant. Besides, it's old school side scroller beat-em-up title, what did you expect?


----------



## himangshu (Dec 25, 2010)

awesome game man!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 25, 2010)

It wasn't repetitive. But it kind of lacked diversity. And the makers tried real hard to keep it diverse. It is a rigidly packed Side scrolling hack 'en slash. They can only innovate/improve/implement things upto the extent the genre allows them to.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 27, 2010)

Completed the co-op campaign. The boss fights were tougher than the SP campaign bosses. This game definitely needs a sequel and I'm sure it won't stop here.


----------



## Faun (Dec 27, 2010)

Nothing was spectacular about this game. I didn't went wow after playing this game. It's like okay I have seen this before, next.

Even some 8bit games like double dragon etc are way better IMO.


----------

